# Custom request



## wyowoodwrker (Mar 7, 2017)

So I have a question, I've gotten a request from a friend here that I'm having trouble sourcing the material for. He has pretty specific requirements. He wants a Damascus (doesn't matter the pattern) Bowie style blade, full tang....here's the kicker requested width 2.5-3" and a OAL of 12-14" best I've been able to find was 2"x12" Billets.....any suggestions on where I may find what he wants?


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 7, 2017)

I just looked on Alabama Damascus at one billet and it was 3.5" x 14" x .105" So they do have some that big

Alabama Damascus

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks Barry! Now to figure out how I'm going to heat treat it.....


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 7, 2017)

Maybe her, awsome stuff:

https://nicholsdamascus.com/


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 7, 2017)

wyowoodwrker said:


> Thanks Barry! Now to figure out how I'm going to heat treat it.....



2 MAPP torches and peanut oil!!


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Mar 7, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> 2 MAPP torches and peanut oil!!



Thought about that, wasn't sure if I can maintain the temp on such a large blade with torches.....don't want to screw up an expensive blade


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 7, 2017)

friend of mine does it like that. You can always send it out for heat treating


----------

